# 2009 Star Trek Enterprise (redue)



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

*2009 Star Trek Enterprise <<<DONE>>>*

This is the playmates version of the Enterprise from the 2009 movie. The only way your getting the model is to buy this since they nix the model version. When I 1st got this i wanted to redue it and make it look more like a professional model rather than a toy. The plan was to keep it so it would lite but that already has ended so i get to fill the holes and do it right I have already started it a week ago here's what i done so far.

How it comes:

























Work done so far: 









Had to move the engines back, to far fwd.
The way they come:








moved:


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

How easy is it to work with that plastic?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

That's what I call ambition. 
Kudos dude!!!:thumbsup: THIS I wanna see!


----------



## ClayBurke (Jan 21, 2012)

FYI not the only way to get a model. There's was a target special edition DVD with an enterprise model that held the DVDs in in the saucer. It's much closer to the other 1/1000 E's.

Your work is looking great. I have one of these as well and just left it as is. Have you figured out aftermarket decals that will fit?


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice to see someone fixing the toy up!

When I first saw the movie, I thought how difficult the inevitable model will be to light up. So much lighting coming from those nacelles!

I thought it was a nice re-imagining of the old bird. Kinda like the retro-ish Ford Thunderbird of the 90's. Not too pretty, but grew on you. Some say the ship was over-sized, or not to scale. But the shot of it in dry-dock, with young Kirk looking on from his motorcycle, looked to be on target. But what do I know! I think it was like the 90's Godzilla movie. In every shot, the creature seemed to be a different scale!

Thanks for showing your progress!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

I have this toy too. I'll be following this thread with great interest!


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Very ambitious! Let's see how long before this thread gets hijacked...


----------



## bccanfield (Nov 17, 2002)

It looks like you are moving the nacelles further back on the pylons. Are you going to move them farther apart as well?


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

ClayBurke said:


> FYI not the only way to get a model. There's was a target special edition DVD with an enterprise model that held the DVDs in in the saucer. It's much closer to the other 1/1000 E's.
> 
> Your work is looking great. I have one of these as well and just left it as is. Have you figured out aftermarket decals that will fit?


As far as the decals go someone is making me some if they work out well he has no problem selling them to anyone who might want them.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

bccanfield said:


> It looks like you are moving the nacelles further back on the pylons. Are you going to move them farther apart as well?


No the distance apart seems to be good to the info that i have found on it.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Well i got all the putty fill done and sanded now to throw some paint back on it. The ship comes in this god awful color of a tanish white. I'm painting it white!


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Well the paint part is done. Next is to paint on a Aztec pattern,I have a template that i re-sized that will work. Any pointers on this would be appreciated seeing that i have never tried this before. The plan is to print it on sticker paper put it on the model and cut out the black than use a gloss white to paint whats left.


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

cylon75 said:


> Well the paint part is done. Next is to paint on a Aztec pattern,I have a template that i re-sized that will work. Any pointers on this would be appreciated seeing that i have never tried this before. The plan is to print it on sticker paper put it on the model and cut out the black than use a gloss white to paint whats left.


very nice work! I may eventually follow what you do. Last year Round 2 was supposed to release an 11 inch model of the J.J.Abrams Enterprise but lost the rights. I had hopes that maybe things would turn around and maybe Paramount would let them produce a kit of it. It didn't happen. The toy looks like a decent enough representation on the ship to modify and your doing a great job. After the dissapointment of Round 2 losing the rights and some hope of this being produced as a kit. My enthusiasm was killed for seeing this ship produced as a model and I lost interest in it.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Round 2 didn't lose the rights, they cancelled the planned kit due to lack of interest.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I painted some windows on mine...


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

I think it's great that you're making the most of this toy. Playmates just can't seem to do justice to any Trek effort they undertake. Some might say that you can't polish a turd, but as the Mythbusters prooved, you can. And given the lack of options (the CD Box, Hallmark Ornament, Matchbox 'Die Cast', and the $4k replica from QMx that come to mind) I think a good way to go.

Thanks for posting and I look forward to seeing your progress.

Tib


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

OK the next step is to try to do a Aztec pattern on the Enterprise. I got a pattern off the net and was able to resize it to what i need got lucky there. Went out bought some sticker paper for my printer and printed the pattern on it. Now if my idea works i stick it on the ship and spend a lot of time cutting it out, than painting whats left with a flat white and if every thing works good when i pull it off i should be left with what i looking for.


----------



## ClayBurke (Jan 21, 2012)

Where did you get the space background?


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

3 days couple hours a day to cut all that out. might cut it down a bit on top so it anit so complex. Now to tape it off and paint .


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

This is a pretty amazing project! Daunting for most! I'm watching with utmost interest!:thumbsup:


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Even though I hate this ship with a white hot inferno, I must say you are doing an AMAZING job of turning a toy into something,....dare I say Trek Worthy!

Build on My Brother....build on !


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Ductapeforever said:


> Even though I hate this ship with a white hot inferno


Ahhhh, it's not as bad as.... ummm.... 
this...


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

chrisisall said:


> ahhhh, it's not as bad as.... Ummm....
> This...


Whiskey, Tango, Foxtrot ?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Ductapeforever said:


> Whiskey, Tango, Foxtrot ?


Ha ha, I found it in a search. There HAD to be one less well designed.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Reminds me of Wolf 359....


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Before or after?


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Good thing i did the bottom 1st the Aztec thing did not work at all, so im scraping it have to repaint now. i would do it if there was a decal but none fit this.


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

Why didn't it work? It seemed like you were good to go with your aztec pattern.

Tib


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Captain April, good question. The Borg might have thrown that in to confuse the hell out of Starfleet.... Lord knows, the Borg don't have a design sense!

Cylon75, I like your approach. Can you print that pattern onto decal paper? Seems that it fits pretty well. 

BTW, where did you get the pattern and how did you scale it?


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

charonjr said:


> Captain April, good question. The Borg might have thrown that in to confuse the hell out of Starfleet.... Lord knows, the Borg don't have a design sense!
> 
> Cylon75, I like your approach. Can you print that pattern onto decal paper? Seems that it fits pretty well.
> 
> BTW, where did you get the pattern and how did you scale it?


The pattern came off the net from SSM i was able scale it by printing it in a 3.5 x4 photo scale ( got lucky) i would print it on decal paper but ..1 don't have that type of printer and 2 ..cant change the color to what i would need. 
I have another idea on using 1/1000 scale decals its so close that i think i can deal with it ,would look better than not having them at all,more later on this.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Tiberious said:


> Why didn't it work? It seemed like you were good to go with your aztec pattern.
> 
> Tib


Basically the mask didn't work i had to use my own material and the only sticker paper that i could use was not make to do what i was doing with it, it put cuts in the ship and glued the mask to the ship and i couldn't remove the left over mask with out scraping it off the model .


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

When I did the old AMT smoothie I used Friskit paper to cut the template into to do the aztecing. It's pretty robust and peels off fairly well. I even re-used it using an aerosol adhesive for a second model.

I'm not sure if it'd be worth starting over with though. That's a lot of work!

Sorry that didn't pan out for you!

Tib


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

I have the ship repainted now and have started the detail paint. I also believe that i found some decals that will work to. The plan now is to do the paint clear it with a gloss coat than decal it and finish it with a coat of flat clear. I also had a real nice guy make me a set of decals to. Again thank you for that.

Detail painting:









Found decals:









Replacement decal sheet made:


----------



## ronwojnar (Mar 12, 2009)

Does your decal guy work for hire?


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

ronwojnar said:


> does your decal guy work for hire?


yes he will


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Still working on detail paint got the underside done working on the sides and top.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Of course the main problem is that whether you do a good job or not, in the end you're still stuck with a JJprise.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Just to clarify, the above comment is a variation on an old joke.

Back when ABC still had Monday Night Football, they had some cross promotion going on with the three main guys from the show "Coach" and had them give their predictions on the game coming up in just a few minutes. One time, the visiting team was the Cleveland Browns, and Jerry Van **** observed, "The problem for the Browns is that whether you win or lose, you still have to go back to Cleveland."


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

With all due respect Capt'n the guy is trying to improve on a sore subject in this forum. 


-Jim


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

I have the toy, as well, as I mentioned before. His last pic from the side clearly shows one of the main issues: the 3 main elements are not aligned with each other. There's no good way of resetting the saucer without opening it and removing the screws, then reshaping the pylon to the corrected angle. Same can be said with the warp engines: major surgery required.

I do like the approach he's taken, work with what you have.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

charonjr said:


> There's no good way of resetting the saucer without opening it and removing the screws, then reshaping the pylon to the corrected angle. Same can be said with the warp engines: major surgery required.


Okay, this is not a joke or another slam, but I have the toy too, lookin' RIGHT at it now, and I was under the impression that it was accurate except for the nacelles not quite being lined up (from a sideview, 2 or 3 degrees off) with the main hull (a hairdryer can fix that pretty easily); the secondary hull is _supposed_ to drop down like that IMO. 
Am I in error?


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

To tell you the truth I'm not to concerned with how accurate it is, ( how ever i have made some adjustments) its a toy. Until someone makes this model its all we have to work with. My plan is to do what i can do to it to make it look the best i can for what it is. And thanks guys for tuning in to see how this comes out.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

cylon75 said:


> My plan is to do what i can do to it to make it look the best i can for what it is. And thanks guys for tuning in to see how this comes out.


Hey, I applaud your work! I've taken many starship toys & painted 'em up to make 'em look better! It's definitely worth doing.:thumbsup:


----------



## CutlassFE3 (Oct 15, 2002)

Captain April said:


> Of course the main problem is that whether you do a good job or not, in the end you're still stuck with a JJprise.


You remind me of my dog; Every time he finds a place in the yard he hasn't crapped in yet, he doesn't hesitate to drop a deuce there and kick up the grass.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

cylon75 said:


> Until someone makes this model its all we have to work with.


Well, it could always be scratch built, but that presupposes you like it enough to devote some SERIOUS time to it... just sayin'.


----------



## clactonite (Dec 16, 2006)

Cylon,
admire what you are doing and look forward to the progress. You have already made improvements to the original and, although a contentious subject, I am glad to see someone taking it on. I have had similar thoughts about doing what you have started but, as you have said, don't want to take on major surgery work. 

Clactonite


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Paint part done, coat of clear next and than some Aztec decals.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Progress! Looking better! Keep on.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Chrisisall said:


> Okay, this is not a joke or another slam, but I have the toy too, lookin' RIGHT at it now, and I was under the impression that it was accurate except for the nacelles not quite being lined up (from a sideview, 2 or 3 degrees off) with the main hull (a hairdryer can fix that pretty easily); the secondary hull is _supposed_ to drop down like that IMO.
> Am I in error?



Somewhere I have pics of my toy and scans off of the back of the 3D poster of the ship. I'll find them and post them.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Its got a coat of gloss clear. and this is a preview of my Aztec decals i plan to use.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

So far, so good!


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Aztec decaling has begun... keep in mind there is no kit for this model I am using a 1/1000 refit kit decal sheet so some of this i have to make up as i go to get it to look some what like it should.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

That's pretty frikkin' nice.


----------



## MLCrisis32 (Oct 11, 2011)

Great job. If someone doesn't make the model kit you want just make it yourself! :thumbsup:


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

More decaling done top,sides, & started the end saucer line:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, I'm seein' it! :thumbsup:


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Not done yet but looking better. Here's some updated shots.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Like I've said, not my cup of 'Trek' Tea but a respectable representaton. Well done.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

I promised Griff I'd behave myself regarding this general topic, so I'll refrain from posting what I was about to.

Let's just say it referred to the Mythbusters and a certain polishing myth they confirmed.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Captain April said:


> Let's just say it referred to the Mythbusters and a certain polishing myth they confirmed.


LOL, yeah, well that toy has certainly been upgraded!:thumbsup:


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

*Side Pic*

Here's a scan of the side view from the back of the 3D poster of the E over Titan. My toy has the saucer and engines angled front and tail up compared to the engineering hull.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

The toy is not the straightest thing but its all i have to work with so im making due.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

cylon75 said:


> The toy is not the straightest thing but its all i have to work with so im making due.


Dude, it's CLOSE, and your job on it is great! No worries. It's really impressive!:thumbsup:


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Oh, please don't take this as a criticism of your work Cylon75! You are doing an excellent job! My particular desire to see these elements parallel is entirely my opinion of what I would need to change. Frankly, though, how you've done it is, well, like, WOW!


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Got the two supports for the nacelles done and the windows on the saucer section I'm working on the nacelles them self, doing a panel look on them the one on the left is done still working on the other one.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

It's lookin' great. This IS where no one has gone before!:thumbsup:


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Funny! I just realized that I almost expect to see short spikes coming out of the bussards!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Personally, I hate this ship, it's design is terrible. But I must admit I love what Cylon75 has done to the toy, by making it model worthy. Fantastic job ! I wouldn't be embarrased to display it in my home.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Ductapeforever said:


> Personally, I hate this ship, it's design is terrible.


Sidebar: Is it really so bad? Consider:









What's this? An overcomplicated PIZZA WHEEL? A drunk manta ray with it's mouth wide open?:drunk:










OOps! Looks like my starship got stuck in the hydraulic press... the pancake syndrome...:freak:

Okay, I actually LIKE both these ships, but, how is the JJPrise so horribly wrong by comparison?

No ship is or will ever be as great as the TOS/Refit E. But what about 'young minds, fresh ideas'?


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Getting there...


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

The decals are done ,next is a little weathering and a couple coats of clear to seal it all in and its done.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Its done, here's the comparison shots of before and after. Final single pictures of ship will be added soon.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Quite an upgrade! You definitely dressed it up. It looks much less like a toy now. Congrats! :thumbsup:


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

These are the finished shots of my 2009 Enterprise from the movie. It started life as a toy by Playmates. Been waiting for someone to make this a model but it don't look like that's going to happen,so i used it to make my own. Here's how it came out.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Part 2


















Before and after comparison shots:


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

All I have to say is,....WOW ! You sir nearly accomplished something no one else ever could. You almost made me LIKE THIS SHIP! But no amount of raw guts, persevereance, ingenuity, and just plain skill and talent could break me,
I stood my ground, and won out,......but it was close....damn close.
I can't believe this started out as a toy. But I saw it with my own eyes, my hat's off to you sir on an achievement beyond the pale. You should be proud, beautiful,.....simply beautiful.
Now I have to sneak back under my anti-J.J. Prise rock and collect my thoughts...........

Please tell me your getting the TOS 1/350 'E', as I can't wait to see what you can do with her.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Good job! Turned out much better than I woudl have expected. Well done!


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Someone commented that the contrast look a little to much and that it was to bad that i put the decals on i could have shot a little white on it and toned it down a little. Never thought about that, so i taped a few things off and gave it a little mist of white and a shot of flat clear and I like it, good idea thanks for the tip.

Misted in white, contrast dulled :


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Good call. I think it looks better after the "dulling". Nice job!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, great job. WAY better. 
Do the lights still work? Might be nice to take a pic with them on...:thumbsup:


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Chrisisall said:


> Yeah, great job. WAY better.
> Do the lights still work? Might be nice to take a pic with them on...:thumbsup:


The lights no longer work that's why i painted the blue on the nacelles. I tried to take it apart when i started and it did not work when i put it back together. So if you do what i did don't take it apart...not made to do that.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Redid the nacelles to cut the contrast a little more.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Nice. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## checksum (Mar 31, 2012)

I really like what you did here. I can only hope that the next movie ship looks more like this...


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

I'll go so far as to say that it looks better than it deserves. Good job.


----------



## ronwojnar (Mar 12, 2009)

Cylon75, check your PMs.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Sorry to Necro an old thread, but I just wanted to say what a terrific job you did on the toy. It looks incredible! 
I have one myself and I hated the way the primary hull and nacelles kick up at the front and rear respectively. No 'strongback' there...  looks like somebody dropped something REALLy heavy amidships, and that was the result. 
It was a nice stopgap until the Revell kit arrived. I don't think I'd have the patience to do half of what you did with yours. Well done!


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh, I love this!


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks Guys. I am doing a lighted version of the revell kit right now you can find it here.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=404523


----------

